

Flag – the app that prints and mails your photos for free - jcurbo
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1306413684/flag-the-app-that-prints-and-mails-your-photos-for

======
nemesis1637
Am I the only one that thinks that the picture of the woman in the "Words:
Tell your pictures story" section named "Lena Campbell" looks exactly like
retired porn start Erica Campbell? Just sayin'

------
alaskamiller
Back in the 90's, they tried to give you a free keyboard that was supported by
ads. And a bar code scanner, again, supported by ads. Or free internet,
supported by ads.

Good luck.

